# ممكن حد يساعدني في توصيل اسلاك الكيس للمذر بورد...ممكن..؟؟ضروري



## as-_-as (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
ممكن مساعده تكم فيما ابحث عنه ولم اجد اله جواب 
ود لقيته لقيت غير المذر بورد الي عندي اثنتين
والجهاز اثنين ابي اعرف كيف ارجع اسلاكهم
وانا فصلته الاسلاك ورجعتها كلها ماعد هي الاسلاك



 
هاااااااااي المذر بورد 
D845HV




وهااي المدربورد
GA-6BXC


 
وبجد اريد ان اتعلم كيف ارجعها متل ما كانت
للاثنتين
وربي يديكم الف الف عاااااااافيه​


----------



## as-_-as (17 أغسطس 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله 
يااااااااااااااااااااا الله
مفيه حد عنده خبرة
ربي يدكم الف عاااااافيه
جاااااااااااوبوني


----------



## abufaisal (19 أغسطس 2010)

الحل هو ان تحدد نوع البورد وموديله وتقوم بالبحث عن المانيول في النت وسوف تجد كامل التوصيلات في المانيول


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (20 أغسطس 2010)

*ربط اسلاك المذربورد*

:33: اخي الكريم الذي اعرفه انه يكتب على فيشة كل سلك "اسم" وهذا الاسم نفسه يكتب على المذربورد مثل الذي عندك : Power led و hdd led هذه الاسماء تكتب على المذربورد بالقرب من الموصلات التي تكون على هيئة إبر أو كمشط وغالبا ما تكون اسفل المذربورد ، في الصورة الاولى ابحث على يسار البطارية وفي الصورة الثانية على يمين البطارية ابحث جيدا وستجده ان شاء الله​


----------



## zeid25 (23 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للوحة الأولى موديل : d 845hv وهي لوحة خاصة بمعالج انتل
ستجد في اسفل الصورة على اليمين مركز ربط كل من فيش POWER SWITH
,POWER LED , HD LED , RESET والتي يفترض ان تكون مكتوبة على
كل من الوصلات كذلك على قاعدة اللوحة .
واما القاعدة التي تجاورها اسفل يمين الثانية فهي لربط فيش ال USB 
.
بالنسبة لللوحة الثانية موديل : GA 6BXC
فهي لوحة قديمة يتم الربط اسفل يسار الصورة وبعضها لا يوجد فيها مركز
لربط RESET ولكن الباقي موجود ويفترض التقيد بالكتابة الموجودة في نفس
المكان على اللوحة
.
وللحصول على مزيد من المعلومات عليك زيارة موقع الشركة على الأنترنت
وتحميل كتيب تشغيل اللوحة او المانويل .

اليك هذه الروابط :
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/dsktpboards/d845hv

http://www.giga-byte.be/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=1445

.


----------



## as-_-as (25 أغسطس 2010)

اشكررررر كم اكثير اكثير وماااا عليش على تاخري في ارد
وانااا
اعرف مكااااااااااااان ربط الاسلاك بس ابي اعرف 
في مكااااااااااان
كل ابره اضع فيه اسلك
لان اد لخبطه في وضع الاسلك في مكان ابره خااااطئه سوف تتحرق لوحه الام
شوووووو فو هد اربط حد فهمله
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845hv/img/hv_extrnl.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845hv/sb/cs-008802.htm&usg=__kNb-YU54HUWOFAZC4jRGQRtmW68=&h=366&w=341&sz=6&hl=ar&start=8&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=MXxhFKyuNEPJhM:&tbnh=122&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3DD845HV%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dar%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:ar-sa:IE-ContextMenu%26rlz%3D1I7GGLJ%26tbs%3Disch:1&safe=active


----------



## as-_-as (25 أغسطس 2010)

zeid25 قال:


> بالنسبة للوحة الأولى موديل : D 845hv وهي لوحة خاصة بمعالج انتل
> ستجد في اسفل الصورة على اليمين مركز ربط كل من فيش power swith
> ,power led , hd led , reset والتي يفترض ان تكون مكتوبة على
> كل من الوصلات كذلك على قاعدة اللوحة .
> ...


 اخي اناااااا دخلتقع الموقع بس ما عرفته استخدمها
ممكن اد تعرفلها بتقلي


----------



## as-_-as (27 أغسطس 2010)

1111111111111111111111


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي جرب الرابط التالي
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1445&dl=1#manual


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (27 أغسطس 2010)

وبالنسبة للأولى جرب الرابط التالي
http://www.azmanual.com/manual/17237/intel-desktop-board-d845hv-manual/
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## as-_-as (27 أغسطس 2010)

اخي ولا اشي فيه
ممكن توضح اكتر لوووووسمحته
وربي يدك الف عافيه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أظن أن عندي بوردة مشابهة للبوردة رقم 1
سوف أطلع عليها و أخبرك بكل شيء عنها
و لكن البوردة رقم 2 قديييمة لأن البروسيسور المركب بها على شكل كارت


----------



## as-_-as (30 أغسطس 2010)

طيب الله ربي يدكالف عاااااااااااااااااااافيه


----------



## as-_-as (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اطلب الحل لسع ساااااعدوني انا ابي اعرف ربي يدكم الف الف عافيه وصحه وسلامه


----------



## as-_-as (9 سبتمبر 2010)

1111111111111111
ياااااااااا الله


----------



## nabrawy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*الجواب الشافي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الأعزاء بالنسبة للـــ front panel header 

1. الأجهزة الحديثة P4 + P3 لها نفس الوصلة في أغلب الأجهزة ويكون شكها 





























ويكون توصيها حسبب التالي : 









2. أما النوع الثاني أو الأجهزة القديمة فتختلف اختلاف ملحوظ ولكن الأساس واحد فقط أماكن التوصيل وشكل الوصلة يختلف فقط وهذه أحد الأجهزة القديمة : 












ارجوا أن تكونوا قد استفدتم هذا وما كان من توفيق فمن الله وحده 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## as-_-as (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ربي يديك الف الف عافيه يارب حركب الجهاااااااز ورد انشاااااااااااالله 
من نفس الجهاااااز بعد مصلحه


----------



## as-_-as (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااا الله لسع ما عدلتها
مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااعده


----------

